# Clinton 2022/2023



## psycodad

Gabe T said:


> Anybody ever cast the mouth of the river? I just dont feel like driving to the west side tommorow, and i've already got an east side pier trip lined up for friday


Right now there are lots of weeds still and the water is warm. Fwiiw 3/5th oz Cleo or J 9/J11 jointed rapalas are my shallow river mouth favs. The water is also clear right now so it will be a early morning or late evening bite. When the water cools some the bite will go longer and when it is cold they will bite all day. The Clinton steelies stage at the mouth around Oct 15 on a typical year and will mill around the mouth until ice up and then people catch them thru the ice in the area. From shore I would get on the light house point and fan cast toward the deeper channel water. In a boat I would troll the channel from the ramp to the last bouy, do a big circle and come right back in the channel at about 2 mph. Short leads around 20 to 40 foot depending on the lure weeds and water depth are the only way to stay clean. The reason the Clinton is not a consistent river mouth fishery is the smallish plant and the weeds in the fall are everywhere in the water column. In Ohio where a small plant is 100 k the rivier mouth trolling and casting is pretty darn good. Same with the big plants here in Michigan. From what I have experienced in the Great Lakes we would need around 50 k plant for the mouth to fish consistently IMO.


----------



## nighttime

10 day forecast looks pretty good. Rain chances are increasing, hopefully it stays.


----------



## cowboy48098

Gabe wasn't joking. I was literally standing 10ft in front of the Dam where a River use to be. I never seen it that low.


----------



## Lenox

Saw my first two steel of this fall. One was booking up stream and the other I spooked casting into the shadows of an undercut bank. Both looked to be 18-20"
Water temp 57 today.


----------



## anticipation

Lenox said:


> Saw my first two steel of this fall. One was booking up stream and the other I spooked casting into the shadows of an undercut bank. Both looked to be 18-20"
> Water temp 57 today.


Oh snap


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Clinton isnt on my radar anymore, shame I didnt
Figure it out. Grand is closer to my place so no real motivation to fish it…I still like it though and think it has big potential especially with a bit more stocking.


----------



## Gabe T

Fished today like 11-3:15
Fished the spillway, avoid the spillway full of leaves can’t get a good cast
Fished four other parks on the way up to heritage park
Caught a pike for my efforts and had a fishy looking bobber down
But besides that nothin


----------



## nighttime

I took a 10 minute walk today before picking sons up from school, just soooo low! Leave push has begun, again the few fish that might be, are far a few and holes looked as slim and tight as summer drought. The good side of this is, if stays on lower side fish will be easy targets and not blow up stream as fast. We still need a push of water to help draw fall fish in numbers…. Trust me don’t ware yourself out to early!!!


----------



## Paint man

Spoke to a guy on the river on Tuesday. He said he hooked into chrome but it broke him off. Lots of guys out fishing that day.


----------



## cowboy48098

I'll try out the Clinton again in the AM. That river is tough lol.


----------



## nighttime

Is how it feels to fish where no fish are! far and few rn, low low water please do your rain dance after hitting self in head. I’m praying this works!!
Temperatures are good, water flow not ideal


----------



## Fishndude

Since the leaves are falling pretty good, I'd wait a week or so for them to finish falling, and wash downstream, or settle somewhere. I've found it tough to get Steelhead to bite when there are tons of leaves floating downstream throughout the water column.


----------



## cowboy48098

nighttime said:


> Is how it feels to fish where no fish are! far and few rn, low low water please do your rain dance after hitting self in head. I’m praying this works!!
> Temperatures are good, water flow not ideal


Nighttime, you're sounding like you're from the Liberal Latte drinking Northwest side forum which means arrogance.

Maybe some of us know this already, but maybe some of us just want an excuse to throw the line out there with or without results.


----------



## nighttime

cowboy48098 said:


> Nighttime, you're sounding like you're from the Liberal Latte drinking Northwest side forum which means arrogance.
> 
> Maybe some of us know this already, but maybe some of us just want an excuse to throw the line out there with or without results.


I’m speaking from personal experience and not just you taking a walk trying your luck. 
Maybe Fishndude said it better then me. When you mentioned tough, I expressed that. 
I see many guys put early hours and get burned out on Clinton. Really has no bearing to me, so have at it. 
I did mention its still good time to get out. Never know maybe get into something, pike, small mouth, or even a possible steelhead, learn water and be in nature.
Enjoy your morning on the river!!


----------



## cowboy48098

nighttime said:


> I’m speaking from personal experience and not just you taking a walk trying your luck.
> Maybe Fishndude said it better then me. When you mentioned tough, I expressed that.
> I see many guys put early hours and get burned out on Clinton. Really has no bearing to me, so have at it.
> I did mention its still good time to get out. Never know maybe get into something, pike, small mouth, or even a possible steelhead, learn water and be in nature.
> Enjoy your morning on the river!!


Didn't mean to insult you. My apologies. 
Yes we need rain and it's low, but it was nice to check out some holes. No fish for me.


----------



## Bobberflosser

Fished 6 hours yesterday. Tots and bags. 3 access points. Skunk as suspected. Hiked into a new area I haven't fished in years. Hard to hike as still lots of brush and vines and the trail wasn't beaten down. Felt good to at least get the first skunk out of the way.


----------



## nighttime

I did hear of one fish caught over the weekend, and released so at least one fish in the river!🤣🤣 this front should move a couple, still need good rain for big push. Again good time to get out enjoy the woods and maybe, maybe get that first one off the shoulders. 
fishy weather rn, only if we had the rain that keeps missing us.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

should be a few coho in the river. heard of one caught at the mouth by walleye casting guy.


----------



## TripleB1986

Anyone have an update on how bad the leaves in the river are?


----------



## Fishndude

I don't have a report, but in Belleville there are still a LOT of leaves left on trees. And with the cold nights we had, they are going to start coming down heavy, real soon. However bad the leaves are now, they are about to get a lot worse. Hence my recommendation to find other things to do for a couple weeks. 

But, not all who wander are lost. And not all who go fishing are out to catch fish. Maybe just me...........


----------



## cowboy48098

I don't know what they're building at the fake Cider Mill Yates now. Either another bike trail, park or another Starbucks. God knows we don't need another of the latter option. 
Either way they have most o
















f the River blocked off. I couldn't tell if it was the whole River or not.


----------



## detroitjim

Could it be that this is what they're building?









New Rochester Hills Apartments Set To Open This Fall


Construction on a slew of brand new single-story apartments in Rochester Hills is wrapping up, Redwood Apartment Neighborhoods announced.




patch.com


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

cowboy48098 said:


> I don't know what they're building at the fake Cider Mill Yates now. Either another bike trail, park or another Starbucks. God knows we don't need another of the latter option.
> Either way they have most o
> View attachment 862320
> 
> View attachment 862321
> 
> f the River blocked off. I couldn't tell if it was the whole River or not.


Well RIP that run....was one of my favorites to hit too being so close to home


----------



## cowboy48098

detroitjim said:


> Could it be that this is what they're building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Rochester Hills Apartments Set To Open This Fall
> 
> 
> Construction on a slew of brand new single-story apartments in Rochester Hills is wrapping up, Redwood Apartment Neighborhoods announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch.com


Those are across the street. Unless they're building them on that side of Dequindre too.


----------



## Paint man

the sprawl never stops. Pretty soon metro Detroit will stretch all the way to I-69.


----------



## mi_hunter65

I am pretty sure that is their plan at least.... Most land is either turning into industrial parks or subdivisions.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

mi_hunter65 said:


> I am pretty sure that is their plan at least.... Most land is either turning into industrial parks or subdivisions.


as if Shelby township, Sterling heights, and Troy couldn't get any more exciting. By far the greatest part of Michigan. Love the counties decisions to replace the Green with Grey...


----------



## mi_hunter65

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> as if Shelby township, Sterling heights, and Troy couldn't get any more exciting. By far the greatest part of Michigan. Love the counties decisions to replace the Green with Grey...


I work in Shelby on majority of the projects that are ongoing and planned, its not slowing down anytime soon.


----------



## Paint man

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> as if Shelby township, Sterling heights, and Troy couldn't get any more exciting. By far the greatest part of Michigan. Love the counties decisions to replace the Green with Grey...


X2. Grew up at Dequindre and 14 behind an industrial park. Used to beg my parents to let me stay with my uncle in oakland township. He moved and that land has now been built as well.

Sucks that the general population doesn’t really care about development as long as they get a new dog park here and there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

All these people gotta live somewhere


----------



## Swampbuckster

cowboy48098 said:


> I don't know what they're building at the fake Cider Mill Yates now. Either another bike trail, park or another Starbucks. God knows we don't need another of the *latte* option.
> Either way they have most of the River blocked off. I couldn't tell if it was the whole River or not.


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## nighttime

Those fish will swim right by that thing. Just contain anything that might fall in and or help keep sediment washing downstream at bay. Sucks to see the urbanization, I pray for the day I move north


----------



## cowboy48098

nighttime said:


> Those fish will swim right by that thing. Just contain anything that might fall in and or help keep sediment washing downstream at bay. Sucks to see the urbanization, I pray for the day I move north


I'm with you there. 26 mile Rd is becoming the new M59. Like where are all these people coming from, and most of the Houses they're building are monstrosities. Who would want to live in something so big and good luck keeping it clean.


----------



## tincanary

Swampbuckster said:


> All these people gotta live somewhere


The population of Metro Detroit is less now than it was in 1970. It isn't so much that there are more people, there are many reasons behind it. The main ones are white flight and businesses relocating for tax purposes. Once the homes start popping up, the retail hell follows and they just continue to chip away at the surrounding wooded areas. I grew up on the border of Utica and Rochester, there really wasn't much of anything out there 35 years ago but Four Bears water park, a junkyard, grocery store, and bank. M59 had lakeside mall and CJ Barrymore's and that's it. The rest was farms and ORV trails.


----------



## nighttime

I can’t wait to get healed up and get some river therapy. I tell myself the fish well be waiting for me! At least started on a good note….


----------



## TroutFishingBear

You got one more this season than 80% of clinton anglers will nice job


----------



## leAngler

Moved here from California a year ago. first time fishing for trout at all and at the Clinton . Hiked river bends for a mile fished every hole I thought that was juicy with a Mepps spinner didn’t see a single fish or a feel a single bite just a bunch of leafs…. the grind is real but still motivated to catch me my first Clinton steelhead. Any Clinton veterans willing to give some tips specifically what tackle usually works, Anything for me to look out for ? I’m use spinning gear.


----------



## Gabe T

leAngler said:


> Moved here from California a year ago. first time fishing for trout at all and at the Clinton . Hiked river bends for a mile fished every hole I thought that was juicy with a Mepps spinner didn’t see a single fish or a feel a single bite just a bunch of leafs…. the grind is real but still motivated to catch me my first Clinton steelhead. Any Clinton veterans willing to give some tips specifically what tackle usually works, Anything for me to look out for ? I’m use spinning gear.


Hot n tots
spawn bags, double bead rigs, and wax worms under a fixed float, with a split shot chain


----------



## Burz

I like crankbaits, spoons, spinners, bobber with spawn bags and soft plastic worms


----------



## nighttime

leAngler said:


> Moved here from California a year ago. first time fishing for trout at all and at the Clinton . Hiked river bends for a mile fished every hole I thought that was juicy with a Mepps spinner didn’t see a single fish or a feel a single bite just a bunch of leafs…. the grind is real but still motivated to catch me my first Clinton steelhead. Any Clinton veterans willing to give some tips specifically what tackle usually works, Anything for me to look out for ? I’m use spinning gear.
> [/
> Beads can get em but not as productive like west or north rivers. Typically I’ll run bead and bag combo.
> A few have fish have trickled in system but not big push yet. This warmer weather and lower water isn’t best, but glad to see some rain.
> Tots do good but don’t search out water like spinners can, size 3 or 4.
> I’m more of a crank guy but spinners are deadly.
> Wax worms and small tube style jigs also great steelhead bait. Flys like stones and wrigglers work good also, I like to tip them with wax worms.
> I’ve always said leaves out, fish in. Mid November through December usually is decent to good fishing.
> Unless a spot has been proven to be a good spot for you, don’t spend the day fishing that spot, cover water.
> I don’t really fish MT Clemens, but have caught fish from every park from Rochester hills to Clinton Twp.
> Some decent maps online to find access, anymore now in days I really don’t advertise these access points in reports though, a lot of guys fishing the river. It’s good for people to learn water through their own feet and or PM others for location help.
> Good luck!!


----------



## nighttime

leAngler said:


> Finally hooked onto something Fished Yates 0/1, was tossing a white n orange tot under the bridge and something slammed it. funny thing is I was looking at my phone . absolute bendo on my 6’7 bass rod . Peeled my drag passed the bridge and I lost it


Hole Specifics or not to be named. Please read the sticky thread at the beginning of this forum.
I’m not sure why you want to shoot yourself in the foot anyways. Clinton doesn’t receive a ton of fish, but does receive a ton of pressure. Yates isn’t a secret, please be watchful when posting locations, especially holes and runs, this isn’t bass fishing


----------



## nighttime

Mid river, dam area, sterling hgts plenty good enough information for others. This thread has about 6k in views and season hasn’t really kicked into gear yet, so unless you want every Tom, joe and Harry standing at your spot, watch your specifics you post.


----------



## leAngler

My bad 😬


----------



## Lenox

leAngler said:


> My bad 😬


I got mine when I first started fishing the Clinton a few years ago. I described a 3-1/2 mile stretch of water and was quickly reprimanded. lol They're right though. There's a lot of pressure and it's best to keep honey holes to yourself.


----------



## cowboy48098

leAngler said:


> My bad 😬


I got that hole now. On my way with the broomstick snagging rod lol.


----------



## Bobberflosser

1:1 so far this year, on 6 trips. Hiked about 10 hours this weekend, water was low, but I was hoping that would limit the places a fish would be. Couldn't find any willing players.


----------



## nighttime

Bobberflosser said:


> 1:1 so far this year, on 6 trips. Hiked about 10 hours this weekend, water was low, but I was hoping that would limit the places a fish would be. Couldn't find any willing players.


Grinding last few days. 11 hours logged lucky I hooked one cranking. Honestly I’m fishing everywhere rn, places I never fished and some revisited spots that were scrap in the past. Darn fish caught me by surprise, seen some good flowing water in very hard to reach spot. One look at the bank is like straight down undercut 9’ down to very few rocks to stand, that usually would be covered water. Thought to myself I’m still healing from double hernia surgery, not a good idea and really don’t want to climb back up. 
Knowingly it looked about the fishiest water I’d seen that day, I chucked my heaviest lure. About 8’ window for casting, rocketed that lure to the back of faster flowing water. 4 or 5 cranks fish crushes it, I slid down that bank like nothing! lmfao
A good battle with nice 8# class chromer, mid way through anti reverse gives out and line goes slack, finally after 6 turns drag kicks back in and fish is still there.Fight it almost to my feet and death rolls me and pops off. 
Honestly I’ve never been so pumped to lose a fish, these conditions are lower then I’ve ever seen in fall, like in 17, 18 years fishing the river. It’s down right getting to me RN! I see another day trip in my future, just can’t pull off long term trips atm
Also done with Pflueger reels!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Piscifun carbon x is a great spinning reel. Super smooth drag, 6.2 ratio, light, durable and affordable.


----------



## nighttime

I changed out to my Shimano Vanguard. I have another supreme xt new in box, that’s going on my sons rod. I’ll be buying only shimano’s or Daiwa’s here on out


----------



## Bobberflosser

@nighttime for my hardware rod I have been using a Helios SX Spinning Reel (Size 30). Had mine for 3 years and has never done me wrong.


----------



## tincanary

I wonder if the oscillator became detached from the spool shaft on that Pflueger? If that's the case, you'd experience the zero drag feel since that would allow for the entire spool shaft to rotate instead of being in a fixed position. It's held in by a single small screw which can be accessed by removing the side plate.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

tincanary said:


> I wonder if the oscillator became detached from the spool shaft on that Pflueger? If that's the case, you'd experience the zero drag feel since that would allow for the entire spool shaft to rotate instead of being in a fixed position. It's held in by a single small screw which can be accessed by removing the side plate.


What about clutch sleeve assembly? Had that fail and reels anti reverse wouldn’t kick in. Had to hold the handle so it wouldn’t back spin on me.


----------



## tincanary

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> What about clutch sleeve assembly? Had that fail and reels anti reverse wouldn’t kick in. Had to hold the handle so it wouldn’t back spin on me.


Which reel?


----------



## Grinnell

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Piscifun carbon x is a great spinning reel. Super smooth drag, 6.2 ratio, light, durable and affordable.


Good to hear- how long have you fished it?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Grinnell said:


> Good to hear- how long have you fished it?


First one I bought is about 1.5 years old and heavily used. I use it for walleye, bass, pike, lakers, steelhead, salmon and anything else that swims. No signs of wearing out or drag getting sticky, holds up to abuse and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Clinton river is 💩

Fished for a hour today went 0/1… can’t complain first ever steelhead I’ve ever hooked on the Clinton. It was my second drift in the first hole I fished took me for a ride for a second and popped off it was on a pink bead. Taken me 4 years spending hours and hours on the river too figure these things out and where they hide on the Clinton it’s like no other river.


----------



## Clinton river is 💩

Clinton river is 💩 said:


> Fished for a hour today went 0/1… can’t complain first ever steelhead I’ve ever hooked on the Clinton. It was my second drift in the first hole I fished took me for a ride for a second and popped off it was on a pink bead. Taken me 4 years spending hours and hours on the river too figure these things out and where they hide on the Clinton it’s like no other river.


Fish was ridiculously fresh super chrome


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

tincanary said:


> Which reel?


On my Penn fierce out of everything. That poor reel took so much abuse though


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## nighttime

I feel like scumbag got a new IP address?


----------



## Clinton river is 💩

nighttime said:


> I feel like scumbag got a new IP address?


Nighttime I’ll pay 15,000 for a guided Clinton river trip… it’s all my savings and all my money for college next year but it’s worth it catching a chrome pos out of the Clinton is more important


----------



## nighttime

Not many, good reason why is mostly tough fished on foot and far in between spots. Timing and water conditions have got me a few down that way. So many easier accessed spots but kinda the beauty of it.


----------



## TroyDave

Hey everyone. Newbie here.

Almost walked on a nice 20in steel today. There was a spot with a big log 1/2 way across and perpendicular to the stream. He didn’t notice me and I didn’t see him until he moved. Was about 10ft away. To be on the safe side, I came back 1/2 hour later. 
He was sitting in the seem against the end of the log in the middle of the stream. Fast water in front of the log and the side. I could not for the life of me figure out how to get a cast in that spot. I tried streamer and nymphs. Tight quarters. Any suggestions for the future?


----------



## Fishndude

Float something to him/her. I used to know a guy who would peel his flyline off his reel, and use it like a centerpin, drifting flies inline with the current. He caught lots of fish.


----------



## Paint man

This^^. Sneak upstream of the fish. If there is a way to present upstream in that situation I haven’t found it.


----------



## Fishndude

*Lake Michigan, Lake Huron lose over 3 trillion gallons of water in November*

*








Lake Michigan, Lake Huron lose over 3 trillion gallons of water in November


The two Great Lakes surrounding Lower Michigan continue to lose water and are way down from the record highs just two years ago.




www.mlive.com




*
"Lake Michigan and Lake Huron are in their seasonal decline. We do normally expect the lake levels on Lakes Michigan and Huron to fall during November. The amount of evaporation is usually higher than the amount of precipitation in November as cold weather takes over. The colder air holds less moisture.

According the the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, _*the Lake Michigan and Lake Huron water level declined 4 inches in the past month*_. Since Lake Michigan and Lake Huron are connected with free-flowing water at the Straits of Mackinac region, hydrologically they are measured as one lake."


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fishndude said:


> *Lake Michigan, Lake Huron lose over 3 trillion gallons of water in November*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Michigan, Lake Huron lose over 3 trillion gallons of water in November
> 
> 
> The two Great Lakes surrounding Lower Michigan continue to lose water and are way down from the record highs just two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Lake Michigan and Lake Huron are in their seasonal decline. We do normally expect the lake levels on Lakes Michigan and Huron to fall during November. The amount of evaporation is usually higher than the amount of precipitation in November as cold weather takes over. The colder air holds less moisture.
> 
> According the the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, _*the Lake Michigan and Lake Huron water level declined 4 inches in the past month*_. Since Lake Michigan and Lake Huron are connected with free-flowing water at the Straits of Mackinac region, hydrologically they are measured as one lake."


Gets headlines cause it sounds like a lot but over the cubic footage of Lake Mi and Huron, really not too big of a deal. Now if there were headlines of how many more trillion of gallons Lake Mi and Huron _gained_ over the last 5 years, that would be impresSive


----------



## Fishndude

You do remember the headlines about flooding and lakeshore erosion that proliferated 3 years ago, right? lol. Lots of headlines, since every State, and CA suffered flooding somewhere, if there was an onshore wind @ double digits blowing. They talked about trillions of gallons of water in some of those stories. 

I thought it was pretty impressive that lakes Michigan, and Huron _dropped 4 inches in a month_. The high-water marks along the lower Ausable River are probably 3 feet above the water, right now. 3 years ago, there were no high water marks, because they were underwater. These lakes are having an exceptionally fast drop for the last 3 years. Of course we also went from historical lowest levels in the lakes, to the highest levels recorded, in 7 years. I don't remember that ever happening before in my short (62 year) lifetime. Just a blip on the radar, geologically, though.


----------



## Burz

I don't know about anyone else but I was having trouble with the great lakes angler diary app using android, I contacted them and they fixed a bug so if any other android users out there were logging on the website you can use the app now. The app is pretty cool, it has more features than the web page


----------



## nighttime

Burz said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I was having trouble with the great lakes angler diary app using android, I contacted them and they fixed a bug so if any other android users out there were logging on the website you can use the app now. The app is pretty cool, it has more features than the web page


Cool features for sure. I phone also had open closing problems but was also fixed pretty quickly. 
One thing I love is looking back and being able to see how many hours I logged, fish per hour, percent wild caught and other similar additions new app has. 
no guessing what happened last year or year after plus your able to compare those years.


----------



## nighttime

Praying this forecast stays true.


----------



## Walleyeguy10

nighttime said:


> Praying this forecast stays true.
> View attachment 874612


Me to!!! I’m en route now for a 3 hour fiesta Armed with tots waxies beads and jigs gonna give er hell


----------



## nighttime

Walleyeguy10 said:


> Me to!!! I’m en route now for a 3 hour fiesta Armed with tots waxies beads and jigs gonna give er hell


Nice! On the Clinton today?


----------



## Walleyeguy10

nighttime said:


> Nice! On the Clinton today?


Yessir in 10 mins


----------



## nighttime

you’ll find a lot of this. From yesterday. I Cant say it’s impossible to catch one tho, somehow I got lucky yesterday


----------



## Walleyeguy10

I’m gonna hit yates…..what did yours hit?


----------



## nighttime

Spawn. Sketchy stuff and if it wasn’t for helping hand I wouldn’t have landed her. Bring net leave hardware, just my thoughts


----------



## Walleyeguy10

Just lost a skipper on a tot 😣


----------



## Walleyeguy10

My baitcaster drag froze up and I think that’s why I lost him lol he left me with some teeth marks atleast! River is a little frozen also


----------



## Gabe T

Looks like perfect fixed float waxie weather


----------



## tincanary

Walleyeguy10 said:


> My baitcaster drag froze up and I think that’s why I lost him lol he left me with some teeth marks atleast!


Might wanna have that looked at


----------

